# Quilting on a Standard Machine



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

So the thread on turnovers got me wandering unsupervised around YouTube, where I stumbled upon this: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/lcvday#p/u/143/gc2Y14B-vwk[/ame]

She has a bunch of "how to" videos on free-motion quilting using a standard sewing machine, including "getting started" info. I got inspired and quilted some on a Project Linus quilt I finished about two weeks ago. I'm hooked. And once I got the tension set correctly (VERY high), it was lovely. (I did have to rip out stitching TWICE, but I got it!)

Check it out!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Joy - I'll have to watch and maybe get time to try over the Christmas holidays.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

She sure makes it look easy!!!
Very Interesting!!
Thanks Joy~~


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I do all my quilts - king sized too - on my regular sewing machine. I like the rolling method for king-sized. Otherwise there isn't any room for squishing. I also start from one corner rather than the middle - if I'm stippling rather than sewing a pattern.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I tried once before to quilt on my machine, but I wasn't happy with the results. Watching her (and listening to her easy instructions) gave me a boost of confidence (and permission to make mistakes). As soon as I give my younguns some hot chocolate (they've been outside sledding), I'm going down to the basement to finish the back of a quilt so I can make my quilt sandwich so I can machine quilt a Christmas quilt for my niece... I may not surface until supper time...


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have done it and probably will again one afternoon this week but it wears me out. I am so tense doing it that there is no pleasure in it. That is why I bought the quilting machine!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Just the little bit I did today has made me realize that I need a better sewing table. Mine is too high, and the machine doesn't sit flush with the table (as it is a sewing machine cabinet with an old machine in it). There isn't $$ in our household budget for a new table, so I'll make do, but it is on my Wish List...


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Joy..a good sewing table makes a world of difference. I found these for you:

http://reviews.ebay.com/HOW-TO-MAKE-YOUR-OWN-SEWING-MACHINE-CABINET_W0QQugidZ10000000006746027

http://crafts.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Sewing_Tables

I just googled for making your own sewing table. 

Hope that helps some!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

My MIL has her own woodworking equipment and has made bookshelves and other furniture. I wonder... I really need my sewing machine to sit about 4" lower and flush with the table top. Now you've got me thinking, and that can be dangerous!


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

I love Eleanor Burns. This video shows how to make a quilting table out of any old farm table. She also shows how to make a design wall.

http://quiltinaday.com/theater/2300/2301.html


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

You know, I think between my MIL & I, we could do that... Now, to scour yard sales & CraigsList to find a table cheap enough. (We even have some plexiglass laying in our basement, if we can cut it without melting it.)

My favorite thing about HT is that everyone is willing to share what they know. I have a problem (albeit small), and someone always either has a solution or knows where to go to find a solution. I could envision a sewing table, but no idea how to make the vision reality. And, voila, you guys knew just where to look. Thank you!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Joy, You seem to have put that procrastanation bug to bed. Look at what you are accomplishing!! I completed a mantle hanging yesterday....You are the one that spurred me on....
Anne


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh I would love to watch that video, but with dial-up it is impossible. Hmmm I will have to figure something out!

Lililan


----------



## dragonfly65 (Sep 29, 2002)

My browser won't let me pull up the site (stupid security settings) but I just quilted my first baby quilt freemotion with my new quilting foot. Love it! Maybe now I can get the Grandmother's Garden quilt quilted that's been laguishing in a quilting hoop waiting for me to hand quilt it for a number of years.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Finished machine quilting the first twin-sized quilt today. Lots of detail work on the blocks while I was "playing" with the different designs. I DEFINITELY need a better table. My shoulders are SCREAMING. But one down, one more to go... I have to make the back for the second quilt, and I haven't even thought about binding yet, but I'll get there. I have two weeks of Christmas break (I teach school), so I think I can get it done in that time frame. (It also helps that DH and our two boys are out of town, deer hunting, so I have some quiet in which to work. Our DD is content to sit on the floor in the sewing room with me and arrange fabric squares or read to me.)

And I did surgery on my darning foot. When I first started earlier this week, I (on purpose) broke off the little bar at the top that makes the foot "jump" while stitching because the bouncing got on my nerves (and Leah said I could in her video). Then today, I took DH's dremel tool to the circle at the bottom and cut it into a "c" shape so I could see what I was doing while stitching (also at Leah's suggestion). MUCH BETTER. 

I really am going to have to post some pictures....someday...


----------

